# A great article on sick glass



## DugZ (Jul 18, 2012)

Maybe some of you have already seen this, maybe some of you have not. i wish i would have read this before purchasing a "truly sick" bottle. (at least that's what i think i have based on this article).

  http://www.cutglass.org/articles/sick.htm

 This just needs to be shared. Thank you Anonymous,


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey DugZ,

 Or, you could'a paid attention in Blue Page Glass Class...

 So, what's the photographic 411 on your sickie?

 Me, I'm very fond of psykness.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks DugZ. I read the whole thing and found it interesting. It looks like the article was written in 1986 but generally the info is timeless. The one thing he doesn't discuss is IS IT WORTH IT? I personally prefer a little inside haze to a hardcore tumble. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## DugZ (Jul 18, 2012)

well, mine dosen't appear to be on the inside, but on the outside there are (as said in the article) "millions of miniature fissures" mostly on three sides the neck and base, in a (you guessed it!) molten glass pattern. I don't have my cam right now but i will put up a pic when i get a chance.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 18, 2012)

I wouldnt recommend lead shot for tumbling[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 19, 2012)

Good point Matt. I thought that too when I was reading it. At one point he said use lead or copper. As long as people stick with copper, they'll be fine.


----------



## edndlm (Jul 19, 2012)

Then there is also the Super Secret Cleaning Method ...


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 19, 2012)

I use the NEW IMPROVED Super Secret Cleaning Method , the old Super Secret Cleaning Method is really outdated at this point.


----------



## edndlm (Jul 19, 2012)

Matt , if your going to Shupp's , I'd like to buy a copy of your book .  Ed


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jul 19, 2012)

I should be there sat.  section M6


----------



## edndlm (Jul 19, 2012)

Great Matt , usually I'm at L-7 , so we'll probably be across the tree roots from each other !


----------

